# Government shutdown



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

One more thing to foul up the good ol USA.

I think they should send the house and Senate home with out pay.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I believe we could shutdown at least 2/3rds of the government and not miss anything.

And I agree about sending Congress home without pay, after the spend some time out behind the woodshed.

Matter of fact, I'm starting to think that any elected position should be unpaid and uncompensated in any manner, including no political contributions. After all, isn't it called "government service"?

Ralph

It's early, coffee's not ready yet, stand back for your own safety.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bunch of morons.....all to do with amnesty, so the American people and safety is less important than taking a stand for amnesty, can't make this crap up I tell ya'.....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

To top it all off the budget director stated that agencies would operate off their reserve. A "shutdown" but everybody still gets paid and offices are still open.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"DACA" is not a budgetary issue.
Anyone in the house/senate who is making it a budgetary issue is screwing up everything.
I have come to the realization that there's 2 parties in our government;
1.Conservatives
2.Liberals/democrats/RINOS (socialists/communists)

The whole "government shutdown" thing is just a weapon used to try to blame each other for something.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Unbelievable.........in spite of government shutdown.........


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> "DACA" is not a budgetary issue.
> Anyone in the house/senate who is making it a budgetary issue is screwing up everything.
> I have come to the realization that there's 2 parties in our government;
> 1.Conservatives
> ...


I don't think the DACA issue has to be renewed until March 2018. So if they continue to allow illegal immigration, does that mean we can choose not to pay our taxes? If the IRS has the ability to enforce our tax laws, seems the Immigration Service could do the same.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

ozarkian said:


> I don't think the DACA issue has to be renewed until March 2018. So if they continue to allow illegal immigration, does that mean we can choose not to pay our taxes? If the IRS has the ability to enforce our tax laws, seems the Immigration Service could do the same.


Since we are picking and choosing which laws to abide by these days, why not? Oh, they'll seize ally assets and jail me? They really seem keen on that part of the law don't they?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, look at the bright side, if you're jailed for not paying taxes, at least you'll get 3 HOT MEALS per day!
More than I get 'round these parts!!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Does this mean the ag census is on hold....


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It's all about votes. The dems see all these dreamers as potential democratic voters, otherwise they could really care less about them.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Since we are picking and choosing which laws to abide by these days, why not? Oh, they'll seize ally assets and jail me? They really seem keen on that part of the law don't they?


If your jails are anything like here in Canada its no threat at all. For a minor crime like that would go to a reman center where some people are even allowed to leave during the day just as long as they are back by curfue. If your not allowed to leave you get free room and board. Tv and internet access. Can even take college or university courses for free and earn a degree while there. Than once out you can fill out some paper work and get your criminal record erased. Are jails here are such a joke I sometimes wonder why I should be an honest hard working guy. But I figure when iam old and need to go to a nursing home I will just shoot some politicians and go to jail instead cause the government looks after prisoner better than the elderly in nursing homes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's funny.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> It's all about votes. The dems see all these dreamers as potential democratic voters, otherwise they could really care less about them.


*They have not won the, "White Vote", since 1964. Immigrants and minorities are what keeps them in business. *


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ozarkian said:


> *They have not won the, "White Vote", since 1964. Immigrants and minorities are what keeps them in business. *


And as long as the liberals can keep convincing minorities, immigrants that they are VICTIMS of "whites", and they need the democrat party to keep "fighting" for them, they can stay relevant.
I think what Trump might be able to do is start pulling some of these victims away and educating them that they are just as important and relevant as whites. If he can, we can finally put these damn liberals in the rear view mirror.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

One question came to mind this morning: How will we know if the government is really shutdown?

Will the lines at government offices be any longer? Will all the millions of rules and regulations be unenforced? Will all the bickering and infighting stop? Will all the free money and services for the "underprivileged" stop? Will the IRS quit collecting income and SS taxes?

After all, the Illinois government went almost two years without a budget and I didn't see one thing different. Spending didn't stop (but paying bills did, but that wasn't any different than before.)

So, how will we know if the government is really shut down? Or is it just a tactic to scare uneducated?

Ralph


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> "DACA" is not a budgetary issue.
> Anyone in the house/senate who is making it a budgetary issue is screwing up everything.
> I have come to the realization that there's 2 parties in our government;
> 1.Conservatives
> ...


If only it were that black and white. We need the RINO's and the DINO's. When a two-party system becomes so hyperpolarized, the current circumstances are what you get. Endless bickering with no willingness to compromise because their only motivation is to make the other side look as bad as possible, at the expense of the country. Yes, all sides share the blame here (To quote Trump: "Leadership, whatever happens, you're responsible. If it doesn't happen, you're responsible.") Hyperpartisanship has been getting exponentially worse over the decades (there's nice charts that demonstrate this), and it puts a gridlock on our government and the ability to get things done. I will gladly vote for a RINO or a DINO any day, but never a hard-left or hard-right politician.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/398887965302091776


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chucky knows DACA has nothing to do with the budget. He's causing a government shutdown with the DACA issue. From everything I hear, theres not one other issue he and the other liberals disagree with.
Its a shutdown over allowing 800K illegals to stay in our country. Pure and simple. We can discuss that later. Meanwhile, lets keep the government running, keep our military paid, parks open, etc. and stop pointing fingers.
Anyone with half a brain knows 'ol Chucky just wants those 800K votes, because he's losing more votes from other places.

I have no problem making "the other side" look bad. They need to be defeated. We dont need DACA, chain migration, immigration lotteries, and all these social programs just so the democrats can register more voters!
Don't even get me started on abortion. renaming Christmas to "Xmas" or not allowing it to be celebrated or any of the other anti-Christian garbage they shove down our kids throats.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Amen! Word!!!
It's sad the public will never have those statistics shared with them. Instead they will be fed a 24hr newscycle of "Trump collusion, trump is crazy, trump is racist".
My guess is they have to keep the Trump bashing going to cover up his accomplishments.
The sooner we realize the news media is just a political propaganda arm of the democrat party, the sooner we can go about the business of replacing it with a responsible, truthful news media.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

It appears that I am not able to reserve our favorite summer vacation spot...


----------

